# DIY Co2 plus Hagen mini filter reactor working! pics



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

Just wanted to thank everyone here for all the great DIY ideas. I put a couple to use and here are some pictures of the results















you can see what looks like debris but it is co2 bubbles and they shoot clear to the other end of my 55. Plants are growing really well. PH has dropped from 7.0 to 6.4 bringing my CO2 to 24ppm at the end of the day! It is working!
I will try putting the sponge back on the Hagen and see what that does but for right now I am enjoying seeing the bubbles LOL


----------



## JugBandBanjoCat (Apr 26, 2006)

I've been using one of those to chop up the co2 in my 55. It works very well. After reading about needle wheel pumps I took a dremel and used a small cut-off wheel to put some slits into the impeller. I have it placed low in the tank under the canister filter outlet. The outlet is angled slightly down. This really helps chop and distribute the co2.


----------

